# Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Hallo!


Ich habe seit letzten Freitag meinen neuen PC. Ich hatte mir dieses mal ein gedämmtes Gehäuse geholt weil ich dachte "sieht schick aus und ist bestimmt schön leise". Aber irgendwie bin ich enttäuscht.
Ursprünglich wollte ich das Fractal Design R4 oder R5 nehmen. Aber die sind zu groß und passen bei mir nicht unten in den Schreibtisch. Deswegen habe ich das Define C genommen.
Ich hatte hier im Forum mehrfach gutes drüber gelesen und mir auch diesen Test angeguckt: Fractal Design Define C: Das neue Modell der Define-Serie im Test
Da schienen die Temperaturen alle ok zu sein. Und das nur mit den beiden Standardlüftern.
Ich habe vorne den 120´er Standardlüfter gegen zwei Enermax T.B. Silence 140mm ausgetauscht.
Die CPU schwankt bei mir im Idle (nur Browser offen) zwischen 36-45 Grad. Ich hatte schon im Bios vom Silentbetrieb (CPU und Gehäuselüfter bei 500-600 U/min) in die nächst höhere Stufe gewechselt, weil die Temperaturen vorher noch höher waren. Jetzt laufen sie mit 800-900 U/min. In Prime (10 Minuten) erreichte die CPU bei maximaler Lüfterdrehzahl aller Lüfter (1400 U/min) 73 Grad. Offset abgezogen. Ok, an der CPU könnte ich eventuell noch was ändern wenn ich die Spannung reduziere.
Die SSD schwankt je nach Auslastung zwischen 35-45 Grad. Die HDD hat 40-45 Grad.
Meine Grafikkarte hat im Idle 45-52 Grad (Zerofan Modus).  In Doom erreicht sie bei voller Auslastung von 100% und volle Lüfter Geschwindigkeit 73-74Grad.
Wenn ich spiele laufen alle Lüfter fast auf maximaler Drehzahl 1200-1300 U/min und der PC hört sich an wie einer Turbine. Ok, ich habe Kopfhörer auf aber man hört es trotzdem.
Raumtemperatur ist die letzten Tage immer zwischen 24-26 Grad gewesen.

Hier mal noch ein Foto  vom Gehäuse Innenraum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann es sein das CPU und Graka sich gegenseitig aufheizen? Da zwischen ist nicht viel Platz.  Kann man auf dem Foto jetzt nicht so gut erkennen aber sind maximal 2 cm.
Wenigstens ist der Rechner im Normalbetrieb nicht so laut. Aber "silent" ist für mich anders.
Wenn ich oben noch zwei Lüfter anbringen würde, zum rausblasen? Macht das Sinn?
Aber soviel Gehäuselüfter Anschlüsse hat das Mainboard auch gar nicht und ich will sie schon gerne steuern per Bios.
Oder noch einen unten in den Boden rein der kühle Luft ansaugt. Dann müßte allerdings der HDD -Käfig raus.


----------



## tobse2056 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Temperatur von der CPU ist in Ordnung , da musst nicht viel dran machen.

Da du eigentlich jetzt noch einen Lüfter übrig haben müsstest  den du vorne ausgebaut hast, setz mal in den Deckel an die hintere Position ausblasend.
Besser wäre ein 140mm Lüfter, aber zum Testen reicht es erstmal der 120mm. und dann kannst mal schauen wie sich die Temperaturen entwickeln.

Der eine 120mm Lüfter ausblasend  wird wohl etwas überfordert sein  momentan.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenigstens ist der Rechner im Normalbetrieb nicht so laut. Aber "silent" ist für mich anders. .


 Ich hätte ein gedämmtes Gehäuse gekauft, wenn es sehr leise sein soll.

Bei meinem Raijintek kann ich die Lüfter alle auf Vollast stellen und es rauscht nur etwas lauter.
Den größten Krach macht immer noch die Grafikkarte (MSI RX 470).



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wenn ich oben noch zwei Lüfter anbringen würde, zum rausblasen? Macht das Sinn?


Kann man machen.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Aber soviel Gehäuselüfter Anschlüsse hat das Mainboard auch gar nicht und ich will sie schon gerne steuern per Bios.


 Nimm eine Lüfterweiche, die können meist zwei Lüfter steuern:
Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Oder noch einen unten in den Boden rein der kühle Luft ansaugt. Dann müßte allerdings der HDD -Käfig raus.


Geht auch.
Aber vergiß bei allen die Staubfilter nicht, sonst hast Du die ganze Kiste voller Staub.


----------



## TheGermanEngineer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Wie viel Leistung zieht deine RX unter Last? Bzw welcher Takt und welche Spannung liegt an? Mein Exemplar (ebenfalls Sapphire) läuft mit 1340 Mhz bei 1.00 V und zieht so unter Last unter 110 Watt und wird dabei nicht wärmer als 66°C. Lüfter laufen dabei auf 20%.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Hallo Headcrash,

das klingt irgendwie komisch und sehr silent (sehr sehr heiß wegen niedriger Lüfter Drehzahl), das Gehäuse wirkt auf den ersten Blick sehr aufgeräumt, das Luftkühl Prinzip ist dir klar ? Viel Luft kann durch Konvektion viel Wärme abtranspotieren, wenig Luft kann Proportional weniger Wärme abtransportieren. So jetzt kommt die Lautstärke, Lüfter bewegen Luft, wenig Luft ist Leise, viel Luft ist Laut. Ist nicht sehr schwer zu verstehen. Dann die Kühlung benötigt eine bestimmte Menge Luft um überhaupt Kühlen zu können, so jetzt was ist wichtiger, ultra silent gegrillte Hardware, oder Hardware die ausreichend gekühlt ist ?

Ich steuere alles PWM, hier meine Sensors Ausgabe von jetzt eben:

sensors

CPU Fan:     1451 RPM  (min =  401 RPM)
Case Fan:     830 RPM  (min =  401 RPM)
System Temp:  +35.0°C  (low  = +127.0°C, high = +127.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
CPU Temp:     +35.0°C  (low  =  +0.0°C, high = +90.0°C)  sensor = Intel PECI

coretemp-isa-0000
Adapter: ISA adapter
Physical id 0:  +37.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 0:         +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 1:         +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 2:         +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
Core 3:         +36.0°C  (high = +80.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)

Schwanke mit der CPU zwischen 32°C und 36°C, mehr hat die grade nicht nur beim surfen und Musik hören. In Win 10 sind es kein Grad °C mehr. 
Die GPU hat stabile 38°C mehr hat die nicht ohne Gaming, die Lüfter der Graka sind aus.

Dank gutem Airflow, ist das so. Silent ist zum Glück aus der Mode, per PWM gekühlt ist relativ Leise und Kühl, vieleicht nicht "Silent gegrillt" aber ich will meine Hardware  gar nicht so kusprig 

Tipp suche dir einen Raucher und teste den Airflow im Gehäuse, wenn es länger als 3 Sekunden dauert das der Rauch komplett raus ist, ist der Aiflow schlecht
kind regards
nobody


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ich hätte ein gedämmtes Gehäuse gekauft, wenn es sehr leise sein soll.


Das ist doch gedämmt!



> Kann man machen.
> Nimm eine Lüfterweiche, die können meist zwei Lüfter steuern:
> Nanoxia 4-Pin PWM Y-Kabel 30cm, sleeved carbon Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


Ok. Danke für den Tipp!



TheGermanEngineer schrieb:


> Wie viel Leistung zieht deine RX unter Last? Bzw welcher Takt und welche Spannung liegt an? Mein Exemplar (ebenfalls Sapphire) läuft mit 1340 Mhz bei 1.00 V und zieht so unter Last unter 110 Watt und wird dabei nicht wärmer als 66°C. Lüfter laufen dabei auf 20%.


Kann ich beim nächsten mal nachgucken und einen Screenshot machen.

Hier im Test: AMD Radeon RX 580 & 570 von Asus bis Sapphire im Test (Seite 2) - ComputerBase 

hat die Grafikkarte im Windows Betrieb nur 30 Grad. Liefen da die Lüfter?
Ich habe 20 Grad mehr. Aber die Lüfter sind im Zero Fan Modus.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Dir ist klar geworden was du tun kannst, andernfalls noch mehr Silent Lüfter mit noch weniger Drehzahl, alles schön ultra leise und ultra heiß.

Lade dir ein paar "Silent Grillgäste" ein mit Thüringer, Semmeln und Pils dazu ein


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist doch gedämmt!  .


Die Decke auch?
Dann dürfte man ja fast nichts hören.

Und hinten fehlt auch Dämmung bei den Kartenbefestigungsslots.
Bei mir ist auch der hintere Lüfter komplett umklebt mit Dämmatten.

Unten scheint auch alles offen zu sein.
Seltsam.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Dir ist klar geworden was du tun kannst, andernfalls noch mehr Silent Lüfter mit noch weniger Drehzahl, alles schön ultra leise und ultra heiß.
> 
> Lade dir ein paar "Silent Grillgäste" ein mit Thüringer, Semmeln und Pils dazu ein


Wenn du hier nichts sinnvolles beizutragen hast dann laß es bitte!



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Die Decke auch?
> Dann dürfte man ja fast nichts hören.


Ja unter dem Deckel ist Dämmung.



> Und hinten fehlt auch Dämmung bei den Kartenbefestigungsslots.
> Bei mir ist auch der hintere Lüfter komplett umklebt mit Dämmatten.
> 
> Unten scheint auch alles offen zu sein.
> Seltsam.


Ich glaube dann wäre es noch wärmer.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

So versteh doch,

es liegt nicht an der Dämmung oder daran das es von Fractal Design ist, es muss eine bestimmte Menge Luft dadurch strömen um überhaupt vernünftig zu kühlen.

Ist es zu wenig Luftmenge kühlt es eben beschissen, das ist alles was es da zu erklären gibt.

kind regards 
nobody45


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ich habe doch schon vorne 2* 140´er. Im Test von PCGH lief vorne nur ein 120´er und die hatten bessere Temperaturen.
Allerdings steht da nicht welche Hardware verwendet wurde. Und wie die Raumtemperatur war.

Edit: Ne steht da doch



> Wie immer heizen wir unsere Testhardware (Core i7-4790, Evga Geforce GTX 1060 Superclocked mit 56 % Lüfterdrehzahl, 8 GiByte DDR3-1600-RAM, Thermalright AXP-100 mit Standard-Lüftersteuerung und Seasonic Platinum Fanless 400 Watt) mithilfe eines Witcher-3-Savegames (UHD, maximale Details außer Hairworks) über eine Stunde bei Raumtemperatur auf - der Deckel bleibt dabei geschlossen. Obwohl der Innenraum des Define C nicht übermäßig groß ausfällt und nur je ein Propeller für die Frischluftzufuhr respektive die Abfuhr verbrauchter Luft zuständig ist, fallen die Temperaturen von CPU und GPU mit 65° C und 68° C sehr niedrig aus. Letztgenanntes gilt auch für die gemessenen Temperaturen an den CPU-Spannungswandlern (49° C) sowie im Innenraum (33 ° C).


 Quelle: Fractal Design Define C: Das neue Modell der Define-Serie im Test


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ja 2 140er Vorne ist ja ganz nett, nur wie schnell wird die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse hinaus transportiert ? Das ist die entscheidende Frage zu dem bestehenden Temperatur Problem, ein Airflow ist ein Volumenstrom, Luftmenge pro Zeiteinheit.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ja dann müssen oben noch 1-2  140´er verbaut werden.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ja der Kandidat kriegt für diese Erkenntnis von mir, jetzt 1000 wohlverdiente Airflow Punkte.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Und mit diesen 4 Pin PWM Y-Kabel kann ich dann also zwei PWM Lüfter an einen PWM Anschluss aufn Mobo betreiben?
Ok. Dann weiß ich Bescheid.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Du bist jetzt offiziell "ent-silent" (gepimpt für excellente Luft-Kühlung)  

Bin eben der Air XZIBIT


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Wie heißt denn der hintere Lüfter?

Ich hab jetzt meine Kiste mal auf Vollast gestellt (Standard-Raijintek lüfter vorn - 1.500 U/min - Be Quiet Silentwings 2 140mm hinten 1.100 U/min- CPU Scyte Grand Kama Cross 2 - 1.100 U/min) und FurMark in FullHD laufen lassen.

Ohne Kopfhörer höre ich die Lüfter mäßig laut rauschen - mit Kopfhörern (ohne Signal) ein wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Hallo Headcrash,

um es ruhig zu bekommen, musst Du immer selber Hand an die Lüftekurven anlegen. Woher soll der Manboard Hersteller wissen, ab wann Du Lüfter als hörbar einstufst. Es geht of wuirklich nur um 50U/min zwischen ruhig genug und störend und das musst Du für Dich heraus bekommen. Wichtig ist zuerst der obere ausblasende Lüfter . Da würd eich sogar einen 140er von vorne nehmen und dafür den originalen 120mm  vorne oben einbauen. Steuern kannst Du dann die beiden 120er und die beiden 140er über je einen Anschluss am Board, gleiche Lüfter verhalten sich immer ähnlich.

Und dann musst Du in Ruhe optimieren, normalerweise sind CPU und GPU Lüfter am lautesten, weniger die Gehäuselüfter. Es gilt, einen guten Kompromiss zu finden und oft sin dleicht höher drehende Gehäuselüfter sinnvoller, als die Turbinen der Grafikkarte weiter auf zu drehen. Da hilft nur ausprobieren. Welche genaue Hardware hast Du eingebaut? Ein Foto vom Innenraum wäre sich gut. und dann können wir mal Stück für Stück alles durchgehen.

Ich habe z.B. am R5 drei einblasende Lüfter, vorne und unten, die max. 700 U/min drehen dürfen und hinten eine eloop 140mm, der mit ab 750U/min zu laut wird und zum lautesten des Rechners. CPU Kühler ist ein Scyzhe Fuma mit Noctua P12 Lüfter, der in der Mitte des Kühler angeordnet auch mit 1100U/min kaum wahrzunehmen ist. Am lautesten wird die Zotac GTX 980TI, der uich abe rjetzt bei der Hitze einfach ein wenig Power rausgenommen habe und es geht dann wirder. Sie bleibt unter 75°C und die Lüfter unter 1300 U/min. Hier liegen noch zwei 120mm Lüfter, die in Kürze wieder auf die Grafikkarte kommen, wiel mir die Originalen zu laut sind.

Geräusche sind immer sehr individuell. Du musst testen, für doich und mit Deinen Komponenten. Das dauert etwas, aber es lohnt.


----------



## nobody45 (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ich glaube sehr wohl das Headcrash eine Lüfterkurve hinbekommt. 

Der Dark Rock 3 Lüfter ist beinah unhörbar...


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



			
				wuselsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie heißt denn der hintere Lüfter?


Auf der Herstellerseite vom Gehäuse steht "Dynamic X2 GP-12"

Der läuft übrigens die ganze Zeit mit voller Drehzahl mit 1300 U/min. Der Techniker vom PC Geschäft hat den bei WAKÜ Anschluss angeschlossen und nicht bei den Gehäuselüfter Anschlüssen.  Weiß nicht ob das was damit zu tun hat. Oder weil er nur 3 Pin ist und kein PWM.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hallo Headcrash,
> 
> um es ruhig zu bekommen, musst Du immer selber Hand an die Lüftekurven anlegen. Woher soll der Manboard Hersteller wissen, ab wann Du Lüfter als hörbar einstufst. Es geht of wuirklich nur um 50U/min zwischen ruhig genug und störend und das musst Du für Dich heraus bekommen.


Ja muß ich mal gucken. Habe die vorgegeben Asus Q-Fan Profile erstmal benutzt. 



> Wichtig ist zuerst der obere ausblasende Lüfter . Da würd eich sogar einen 140er von vorne nehmen und dafür den originalen 120mm  vorne oben einbauen. Steuern kannst Du dann die beiden 120er und die beiden 140er über je einen Anschluss am Board, gleiche Lüfter verhalten sich immer ähnlich.


Ich werde wohl oben noch einen zusätzlichen 140´er verbauen.



> Welche genaue Hardware hast Du eingebaut?


Steht in meiner Sig! 



> Ein Foto vom Innenraum wäre sich gut. und dann können wir mal Stück für Stück alles durchgehen.


Habe ich im ersten Beitrag gepostet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Danke, jetzt habe ich die verbaute Hardware gefunden. Klar, ein weiterer 140mm Lüfte roben ist hilfreich. Dein Mainboard erlaubt la das frei Einstellen. Ich fange immer an, jeden Lüfter an jeder Position einmal das Kennfeld durchlaufen zu lassen und dann hört man, ob dieser spezille Lüfter an dieser speziellen Stelle ab der willkürlichen Mainboard einstellung 25% oder 75% laut wird, oder bei 53%, es hilft nur probieren. Dauert etwas, abe res lohnt. Dann musst Du Dir willkürliche Zieltemperaturen setzen, meine steigen immer höher, weil mir Ruhe wichtiger ist. CPUs sind da ziemlich unkritisch, aufpassen muss man nur mit den Spannungswandlern der Grafikkarten, da hilft der Blick in Testberichte

Das sieht schon mal alles sehr gut aus, da kann man mit ruhigen Gewissen die Lüfterdrehzal etwas reduzieren, denke ich an die 105° Spawa Temperatur meiner Zotac GTX 980TI. Da muss gut gekühlt werden.
AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB: Temperatures & GPU Frequencies


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Auf der Herstellerseite vom Gehäuse steht "Dynamic X2 GP-12".


Ich begreife immer nicht, wie man in ein hochwertiges Gehäuse so einen minderwertigen Rümpel einbauen kann.

Ersetze ihn durch einen Bequiet Silentwings  3 120 mm und das Problem ist verschwunden:
be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sieht schon mal alles sehr gut aus, da kann man mit ruhigen Gewissen die Lüfterdrehzal etwas reduzieren, denke ich an die 105° Spawa Temperatur meiner Zotac GTX 980TI. Da muss gut gekühlt werden.
> AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB: Temperatures & GPU Frequencies


Irgendwie habe ich etwas schiss das die zu heiss wird.



			
				wuselsurfer schrieb:
			
		

> Ersetze ihn durch einen Bequiet Silentwings 3 120 mm und das Problem ist verschwunden:
> be quiet! Silent Wings 3 PWM, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


Meinste das würde reichen? Wäre mir sogar noch lieber als oben im Case noch weitere Lüfter zu verbauen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich etwas schiss das die zu heiss wird.


Da wird nichts zu heiß.
Selbst im Hochlastbereich bekomme ich die MOSFETs nicht auf Temperatur (ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming).
Und die sind doch beim ASUS ROG Strix X470 ordentlich mit Kühlkörpern versorgt.
Bei gutem Luftstrom bleibt da alles im grünen Bereich.

105°C kann ein Spannungsregulator schon mal ab (offiziell).
Gefährlich wird es erst ab 150°C, da zerfallen die Teile.

Aber da ist der PC längst aus.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Wäre mir sogar noch lieber als oben im Case noch weitere Lüfter zu verbauen.


Bei mir reicht es ohne Zusatzlüfter oben und Zubauen kann man immer noch.

Der Ryzen ist zwar etwas wärmer, als mein I5 6500, aber die Wärme geht ja direkt raus aus dem Gehäuse.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Irgendwie habe ich etwas schiss das die zu heiss wird.


Ich bin da auch immer vorsichtig, weil gerade Grafikkarten Spannungswandler gerne man durchbrennen, zumindest sieht man häufiger Fotos davon hier im Forum. Aber das Niveau ist so gering, dass Du die Lüfter problemlos 10% langsamer laufen lassen kannst, wenn das die Ursache für den Krach wäre.

Wenn ich  im Test 1700U/min unter Volllast lese, dann ist das natürlich nicht leise und 1500 U/min werden einen hörbaren Unterschied machen, probier es aus. Du hast durch den Test ungefähr eine Größenordnung. In vielen Spielen z.B. kommt meine Grafikkarte gar nicht auf 100% Powerlimit, weil das Spiel die Leistung nicht abrufr. Die Karte ist zwar bei 100% Ausnutzung, aber eben nicht bei maximaler Leistung und es bleibt merklich kühler. Und genau dann kann man auch die Lüfterdrehzahl reduzieren, weil mit geringerer Leistung auch die Spannungswandler kühler bleiben.

Du siehst in der Grafik auch den Unterschied der Lüfterdrehzahl zwischen offenem Benchmark Table und geschlossenem Gehäuse und genau da setzt dann die gute Gehäusebelüftung an. AMD geht hier den Weg über viel Luftstrom und einen tendenziell kleinen Kühlkörper. Etwas weniger Luftstrom wird keine große Änderung machen und die Spannungswandlertemperaten zeigen Reserven. Bedenke auch die Temperatuen. Bei mir sind gerade 26°C, im Winter sind am Boden, wo der Rechne rdie Luft einsaugt, 18°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: AMD Radeon RX 580 8GB: Fan Speed & Noise

Von einem BeQuiet SW3 Lüfter halte ich wenig, mit kommt zu wenig Luft durch. Da wäre ein Fractal HF 12 für hinten schöner, wenn Dein Board mit 3-PIN Lüftern umgehen kann:
Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Jetzt gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen zu einen passenden 120´er Lüfter. Mit ist das Fördervolumen sehr wichtig. Die Lautstärke ist zweitrangig. PWM wäre ganz gut.
Der Lüfter soll soviel warme Luft raus befördern wie es nur geht. Würde auch 20 Euro dafür bezahlen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

`Na gut, ein SW3 mit 2200U/min zieht was weg. Leise ist das aber nicht


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> `Na gut, ein SW3 mit 2200U/min zieht was weg. Leise ist das aber nicht


2200 U/min müssen es auch nicht sein! 

Was ist von diesem hier zu halten: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> 2200 U/min müssen es auch nicht sein!
> 
> Was ist von diesem hier zu halten: Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Ich habe nur den 140mm Lüfter und bin nicht begeistert. Für Radiatoren wird er perfekt sein, für offene Luftströme in Gehäuse mag ich die Fractal HF sehr gerne. Und Scythe macht tolle Lüfter, aber den schnellen gibt es auch das ist ein 3-PIN Motor. Die pusten jeden BeQuiet an die Wand; was ein SW2 mit 1000U/min schafft, pustet der Kaze Flex mit 750U/min
Lüfter mit Hersteller: Scythe, Rahmenbreite: 120mm, Gelistet seit: ab 2017 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ein Kumpel von mir hatte eben eine geniale Idee auf die ich einfach nicht gekommen bin.
Das Board hat ja einen zweiten PCIe Platz mit X16. Die Grafikkarte nach unten versetzen! Dann ist die nicht mehr so dicht am CPU Kühler.
Zusätzlich dann noch einen bessere Gehäuselüfter.
Aber das lasse ich im PC Geschäft machen. Die haben den auch gebaut.

Edit: Dieser Gehäuselüfter wurde mir auch noch empfohlen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev. 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Der hat einen hohen Luftdurchsatz und Luftdruck. Mit 2000 U/min muß man den aber nicht betreiben. Ich denke maximal 1500 U/min würden reichen.

Und dann soll der den dritten PWM Lüfter auch am vorgesehen PWM Steckplatz des Mainboards anschließen. Der hintere Gehäuselüfter ist am WAKÜ Anschluß angeschlossen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Dieser Gehäuselüfter wurde mir auch noch empfohlen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentFan XLP Rev. 3.0 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Der hat einen hohen Luftdurchsatz und Luftdruck..


 Schau Dir mal die Lüfterblattecken an.
Der macht einen Krach, wie eine V1.


----------



## RyzA (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Lüfterblattecken an.
> Der macht einen Krach, wie eine V1.


 ok dann doch einen anderen 


Edit: Was ist von diesen hier zu halten. Rein von den technischen Daten scheint der gut zu sein Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schau Dir mal die Lüfterblattecken an.
> Der macht einen Krach, wie eine V1.


  



Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Was ist von diesen hier zu halten. Rein von den technischen Daten scheint der gut zu sein Noctua NF-P12 redux-1700 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Auch etwas feines, da wurde ja die Drahzahl erhöht gegneüber dem nicht Redux, sehr gut


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch etwas feines, da wurde ja die Drahzahl erhöht gegneüber dem nicht Redux, sehr gut


Der hat richtig viel Luftdruck. Und die DB Werte scheinen auch gut zu sein. Ich glaube den nehme ich.
Hoffe nur das der 120´er hinten nicht auch vernietet ist wie der 120´er vorne es war. Den mußte der Techniker rausbohren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Der hat richtig viel Luftdruck. Und die DB Werte scheinen auch gut zu sein. Ich glaube den nehme ich.
> Hoffe nur das der 120´er hinten nicht auch vernietet ist wie der 120´er vorne es war. Den mußte der Techniker rausbohren.


Der Lüfter ist eine klare Empfehlung. Ich nutze sie auch als CPU Kühler und der Luftdurchsatz ist sehr gut bei niedrigem Geräuschniveau. Die haben die Leistung der Scythelüfter aber bei noch leiserem Lager. Die Lüfter sind mir bisher entgangen, danke fürs Fragen danach, ich werde mir auch zwei für meine Grafikkarte holen. Das sind ganz hervorragende Lüfter. Da macht man nichts mit falsch. Erwarte aber in der Summe nicht zu viel. Du hast hinten einen Lüfter und nur durch das Austauschen auf den P12 wird sich die Gehäuseinnentemperatur nicht gravierend ändern. Aber probier es aus.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erwarte aber in der Summe nicht zu viel. Du hast hinten einen Lüfter und nur durch das Austauschen auf den P12 wird sich die Gehäuseinnentemperatur nicht gravierend ändern. Aber probier es aus.


Die Grafikkarte wird ja auch noch nach unten versetzt.  Ich denke das wird was bringen.
Dadurch haben CPU-Kühler und Graka mehr Luft um sich herum und können sich gegenseitig nicht aufheizen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte wird ja auch noch nach unten versetzt.  Ich denke das wird was bringen.


Ich nicht, aber probier es aus. Grafikkarten haben vor allem das Problem, dass sie die erwärmte Lufter selber wieder ansaugen. Der ganze Teil der zum Mainborad hin ausgeblasen wird, kann da nicht weg und wird mehrmals umgequierlt.  Setzt Du die Karte tiefer, wird der Effekt nur schlimmer, dazu verlierst Du, was nicht so dramatisch ist, 50% der Bandbreite der Anbindung, weil der zweite Slot nur mit x8 angebunden ist. Der Abstand von CPU-Kühler zu Grafikkarte ist ziemlich egal. Aber wie gesagt, probier es aus, geht ja schnell.

Was ich mir gerade baue sind sinnvolle Leitbleche aus Pappe, überklebt mit Kohlefaserimitat, damit es nicht so grässlich aussieht. Damit habe ich bisher zwischen den vorderen Lüftern bis zum CPU-Kühler ein Blech gelegt, damit der CPU-Kühlerlüfterkeine warme Luft der Grafikkarte ansaugt, das braicht 5°C für die CPU, ohne die Lüfter höher drehen zu müssen. Im zweiten Schritt kommen jetzt 120mm Lüfter auf die Zotac AMP! Extteme und die Grafikkarte wird eine Hutze bekommen, damit die Lüfter immer schön kühle frische Luft ansaugen. Ich werde dir berichten, was das bringt, dauert aber etwas.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

GPU runtersetzen ist ein worst-case und wird die Temps erhöhen. Die sind dann schlicht zu dicht an der Netzteilabdeckung.

Aufheizen wird die GPU das innere so oder so, da das Kühler Design darauf ausgelegt ist die Abluft ins Gehäuse zu befördern. Seh einfach zu, dass du etwas mehr Outtake bekommst


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ist bereits schon lange gesagt, möglichst viel warme Luft ausblasen, das geht nur über Lüfter die genug Luft fördern

Die GPU sollte von den Frontlüftern idealerweise bestmöglich getroffen werden, dann geht die Wärme von der Karte weg, ergo GPU ein paar °C kühler.

Dazu Flosse (Hand) ins Case und fühlen ob Spürbar Luft von vorn kommt. Tut es das gut, wenn nicht liegt die GPU zu tief oder der Luftstrom trifft die Karte nicht richtig.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber probier es aus. Grafikkarten haben vor allem das Problem, dass sie die erwärmte Lufter selber wieder ansaugen. Der ganze Teil der zum Mainborad hin ausgeblasen wird, kann da nicht weg und wird mehrmals umgequierlt.  Setzt Du die Karte tiefer, wird der Effekt nur schlimmer, dazu verlierst Du, was nicht so dramatisch ist, 50% der Bandbreite der Anbindung, weil der zweite Slot nur mit x8 angebunden ist. Der Abstand von CPU-Kühler zu Grafikkarte ist ziemlich egal. Aber wie gesagt, probier es aus, geht ja schnell.


Das mit der Anbindung wäre kein Problem weil auch der zweite PCIe Steckplatz mit x16 angebunden ist. Aber gut dann lasse ich die Grafikkarte da wo sie ist.
Dann werde ich wohl hinten einen guten 120´er verbauen und oben auch noch einen 140´er zum ausblasen.
Ich werde wohl noch einen Noctua nehmen als 140´er: Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



> Was ich mir gerade baue sind sinnvolle Leitbleche aus Pappe, überklebt mit Kohlefaserimitat, damit es nicht so grässlich aussieht. Damit habe ich bisher zwischen den vorderen Lüftern bis zum CPU-Kühler ein Blech gelegt, damit der CPU-Kühlerlüfter keine warme Luft der Grafikkarte ansaugt, das braicht 5°C für die CPU, ohne die Lüfter höher drehen zu müssen. Im zweiten Schritt kommen jetzt 120mm Lüfter auf die Zotac AMP! Extteme und die Grafikkarte wird eine Hutze bekommen, damit die Lüfter immer schön kühle frische Luft ansaugen. Ich werde dir berichten, was das bringt, dauert aber etwas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Achso das geht auch. Ja berichte mal!



Narbennarr schrieb:


> GPU runtersetzen ist ein worst-case und wird die Temps erhöhen. Die sind dann schlicht zu dicht an der Netzteilabdeckung.
> 
> Aufheizen wird die GPU das innere so oder so, da das Kühler Design darauf ausgelegt ist die Abluft ins Gehäuse zu befördern. Seh einfach zu, dass du etwas mehr Outtake bekommst


Ok, danke für den Hinweis. Eine Veschlechterung möchte ich natürlich nicht.



nobody45 schrieb:


> Ist bereits schon lange gesagt, möglichst viel warme Luft ausblasen, das geht nur über Lüfter die genug Luft fördern


Ja es kommen noch zwei Lüfter da rein. Es werden wohl die beiden Noctua Lüfter. 120´er für hinten und oben einen 140´er.



> Die GPU sollte von den Frontlüftern idealerweise bestmöglich getroffen werden, dann geht die Wärme von der Karte weg, ergo GPU ein paar °C kühler.


Wird sie ja eigentlich.



> Dazu Flosse (Hand) ins Case und fühlen ob Spürbar Luft von vorn kommt. Tut es das gut, wenn nicht liegt die GPU zu tief oder der Luftstrom trifft die Karte nicht richtig.


Höher kann sie ja nicht.


----------



## Flautze (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Moin Headcrash,

ich habe dasselbe Gehäuse und ähnliches Setup. Habe das meiste grob überflogen und wollte meine Erfahrungen teilen:
Bild des Setups kannst du in meinem Profil sehen.

*Nähe GPU-Backplate/CPU-Kühler*
Mein NH-D15 berührt sogar die Backplate meiner RX470, weil auf meinem Board der obere PCIe weiter oben liegt als bei dir (ich muss die oberen beiden Slotblenden nehmen). Temperaturen CPU/GPU sind jedoch trotzdem OK. Ich habe sogar bei der Backplate der GPU die Folie abgemacht und Leitpads eingesetzt - die Backplate wird also recht warm/heiß im Betrieb, aber die CPU merkt davon nichts
*
GPU-Position*
Aufgrund der Berührung Backplate/Kühler hatte ich teilweise Vibrationen am Gehäuse, darum dachte ich, ich setze die GPU einfach weiter runter. Leider wurde sie da viel heißer bzw. lauter, da kaum Frischluft zur GPU gelangt ist. Ich habe sie nun wieder auf dem oberen slot. Ich musste dafür allerdings die Halteklammer am PCIe Slot rausnehmen, da ich da nicht rankomme wenn der CPU-Kühler eingebaut ist.

Fazit: Nähe GPU/CPU Kühler sollte kein Problem sein, GPU sollte nicht runter gesetzt werden - wie die Vorredner vermutet hatten.

*Lüfter*
Lüftermäßig habe ich folgende
Noctua redux 1200 - NF-P14s - je 2 Stück vorne einsaugend
Noctua redux 1200 - NF-S12B - je 2 ausblasend (oben und hinten).
Alle Öffnungen hinten sowie oben habe ich zusätzlich mit Dämmset versehen, so dass die Öffnungen zu sind.

Bin mit den Lüftern sehr zufrieden.

*Temperaturen*
CPU wird nie wärmer als 60° im schlimmsten Fall, ist aber auch geköpft  (hab nen i7-6700K  @4,5GHZ auf 1,2V) und wird mit einem NH-D15 gekühlt.

Alle Lüfter (CPU und Gehäuse) habe ich in Abh. der CPU-Temepratur geregelt, normal habe ich sie auf 40%, und ab 60°C CPU Temperatur dürfen sie auch schneller.
Man hört sie, aber es ist nicht laut/nervig. Sobald ich spiele ist dann die GPU das lauteste, aber auch nicht nervig.

Temperaturen sind immer in Ordnung und meine RX470 dreht nicht schneller als 1200rpm mit Zieltemperatur stock, außer bei Doom, da geht sie auch mal auf 1500-1600rpm.
Da ich das GPU-Bios gemoddet habe läuft, bis die Treiber initialisiert sind, die GPU auf 2000rpm. Das ist dann doch schon störend, aber eigentlich fängt der störende Bereich bereits bei 1500-1600rpm an.

Wenn du oben noch einen Lüfter anbringen willst, das wird sehr frickelig, da du auch einen großen Kühler hast. Ich komme da immer nur sehr schwer ran.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Flautze schrieb:


> Moin Headcrash,
> 
> ich habe dasselbe Gehäuse und ähnliches Setup. Habe das meiste grob überflogen und wollte meine Erfahrungen teilen:
> Bild des Setups kannst du in meinem Profil sehen.
> ...


Danke für deinen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht und die Infos! Hat mir sehr geholfen!



> Wenn du oben noch einen Lüfter anbringen willst, das wird sehr frickelig, da du auch einen großen Kühler hast. Ich komme da immer nur sehr schwer ran.


Es ist aber noch Platz. Es war zuerst auch oben hinten der Original 120´er von vorne verbaut. Den hatte der Techniker umgebaut. Da hatte ich ihm gesagt kann er weglassen weil ich dachte es würde auch so reichen. War leider eine Fehleinschätzung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> Das mit der Anbindung wäre kein Problem weil auch der zweite PCIe Steckplatz mit x16 angebunden ist. :


Mechanisch ja, elektrisch sind es nur 8 Leitungen, denn Deine CPU hat auch nur 24 Lanes, also 16 zum obenen Slot und 8 zum mittleren. Ich habe schnell ins Handbuch geschaut und auf dem Foto sieht man es auch. Wobei das ziemlich schnurz ist, ob PCIe 3.0 x16 oder x8 wirst Du im Spiel nicht sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flautze (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Der 2.Slot müsste bei dem Board genau mit meinem 3. (das ist der, den man bei mir für x8 nutzen musste) auf einer Höhe sein. D.h. du würdest mit der GPU definitv dieselben Probleme bekommen wie ich.

[Meiner ist ja eine Position höher, dafür hast du dann aber 2 PCIe x1 dazwischen]


Das mit dem Platz habe ich nur erwähnt, weil es bei mir echt schwer ist sowohl die Lüfterspangen als auch den 8PIN-CPU Stecker zu verbauen, wenn Kühler eingebaut ist. Ebenso kommt man nicht so gut an den Lüfter.

Ich habe die Lüfter übrigens mit diesen Gummiteilen befestigt - zur Entkopplug. Damit die Staubfilter raufpassen musste man dann nach Installation noch die überstehenden Nippel mit der Schere abschneiden.


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Also meine Befürchtugen haben sich bestätigt du musst noch einen Ausblasenden Lüfter einbauen lassen. Ich brauch dafür keinen "Techniker" und mach das alles lieber selbst, bin noch die alte Generation Selbermacher.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Also meine Befürchtugen haben sich bestätigt du musst noch einen Ausblasenden Lüfter einbauen lassen.


Ja mache ich ja auch. Da kommen jetzt zwei richtig  gute Lüfter noch rein. 




> Ich brauch dafür keinen "Techniker" und mach das alles lieber selbst, bin noch die alte Generation Selbermacher.


Ich habe den PC komplett im PC Geschäft bauen lassen. Bei dem hohen Gesamtpreis hatte ich die 80 Euro für den Zusammenbau auch noch über. Bin da seit 17 Jahren Kunde und die machen gute Preise. Außerdem habe  ich Vorort Service.



			
				TheGermanEngineer schrieb:
			
		

> Wie viel Leistung zieht deine RX unter Last? Bzw welcher Takt und welche Spannung liegt an? Mein Exemplar (ebenfalls Sapphire) läuft mit 1340 Mhz bei 1.00 V und zieht so unter Last unter 110 Watt und wird dabei nicht wärmer als 66°C. Lüfter laufen dabei auf 20%.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



Headcrash schrieb:


> ...Ich habe den PC komplett im PC Geschäft bauen lassen. Bei dem hohen Gesamtpreis hatte ich die 80 Euro für den Zusammenbau auch noch über. Bin da seit 17 Jahren Kunde und die machen gute Preise. Außerdem habe  ich Vorort Service..


Das macht alles soviel einfacher, Garantie, Kompatibilität, etc. Ich kann das verstehen, bei dem Ärger, den es immer wieder gibt.

Aber aktuell macht es alles keinen Spaß mehr, ich habe jetzt im gute gedämmten Altbau in der ersten Etage 28°C, weil uns der
letzte Sturm die Bäume vor dem Haus umkippte und die Sonne mit voller Stärke reinscheint, Ich dreeehe noch duuuurch 
Naja, ich könnte auch aus dem Keller das Klimagerät holen, aber ich trimme doch nicht meinen Rechner mit viel Mühe auch
Silent, kaufe mir extra leise Geräte wie Kühlschrank und Geschirrspüler um mir dann ein *MÖÖÖÖ *Klimagerät in die 
Wohnung zu stellen


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Wenn ihr die neue Generation schon Probleme beim Hardware zusammenbauen habt, wohin führt das wenn keiner mehr etwas kann. Die Hardware Industrie wird weniger weils keiner mehr kann. Die kleinen PC Läden schließen irgendwann weil alle günstige Fertigrechner kaufen. Die Baumärkte schließen weil keiner mehr was selbst machen will.

Tolle Zukunft..


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die neue Generation schon Probleme beim Hardware zusammenbauen habt, wohin führt das wenn keiner mehr etwas kann. Die Hardware Industrie wird weniger weils keiner mehr kann. Die kleinen PC Läden schließen irgendwann weil alle günstige Fertigrechner kaufen. Die Baumärkte schließen weil keiner mehr was selbst machen will.
> 
> Tolle Zukunft..


Wieso "neue Generation" ? Und wieso nicht können? Selbst wenn ich es könnte würde ich es nicht wollen. Gründe hatten wir hier ja genannt warum und wieso.
Außerdem habe ich ja im PC Geschäft bauen lassen.  Wenn sich alle im Internet bestellen und selber bauen, dann machen die PC Geschäfte zu.


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Fakt ist nun mal das du nichts davon verstehst wie man PCs baut. Dem ist leider so.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Ok wie du meinst. Ist mir aber auch egal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Tolle Zukunft..


Das wird noch schlimmer werden, wen die alten Kämpen von der UNI in Rente sind.
Dann hast Du nur noch Seiteneinsteiger.
Gerade bei den kleinen Schraubern ohne umfassende Ausbildung führt das genz schnell zur Katastrophe .
Das Finanzamt tut ein übriges um die kleinen Selbstständigen zu zerstören.

Viel Spaß beim Mediamurks-Pluto-Laien-Service.


Headcrash schrieb:


> Ist mir aber auch egal.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht ärgern lassen von rothaarighen, nudelmapfenden Gören.
MACHEN - das zählt und gibt Erfahrung.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Siehe oben.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Nun ja, so lange die Leute nicht verstehen das ein gedämmtes Gehäuse nicht nur Schall daran hindert hinauszukommen, werden sie auch weiterhin ein schällgedämmtes Gehäuse benutzen und sich dann über den daraus resultierenden Hitzestau und die widerrum daraus entstehende Lautstärke beschweren.
Letztendlich fahre ich mit dem recht offenen Meshify deutlich besser als mit dem gedämmten Gehäuse zuvor, Temperatur-, wie auch Lautstärketechnisch.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Mir war von Anfang an bewußt das ein gedämmtes Gehäuse wärmer ist. Aber ich hatte mich wie gesagt auch auf Tests verlassen. Da schienen die Werte selbst mit Standardlüftern in Ordnung zu sein.
Aber es kommt ja auch noch auf andere Faktoren an... die verwendete Hardware, Raumtemperatur und wo der Pc steht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



RtZk schrieb:


> Nun ja, so lange die Leute nicht verstehen das ein gedämmtes Gehäuse nicht nur Schall daran hindert hinauszukommen, werden sie auch weiterhin ein schällgedämmtes Gehäuse benutzen und sich dann über den daraus resultierenden Hitzestau und die widerrum daraus entstehende Lautstärke beschweren.


Noch mal:
Ich höre meinen PC nur bei voller Lüfterdrehzahl.
Dann ist er aber nicht warm.


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das wird noch schlimmer werden, wen die alten Kämpen von der UNI in Rente sind.
> Dann hast Du nur noch Seiteneinsteiger.
> Gerade bei den kleinen Schraubern ohne umfassende Ausbildung führt das genz schnell zur Katastrophe .
> Das Finanzamt tut ein übriges um die kleinen Selbstständigen zu zerstören.
> ...




Glaub mir das wird im Leben nix mehr mit selber machen, das ist durch.  
Da wird selbst das Rad zur Reparatur gebracht wenns mal nen Platten hat. 

Das muss er sich jetzt grundlegend beibringen sonst wird das nie etwas werden und er versteht schon jetzt 
so einfache Dinge nicht, wie das gedämmte Gehäuse etwas wärmer werden und so Kleinigkeiten.

Hier das Forum ist leider voll von ähnlichen Beiträgen wo die stolzen PC Besitzer selbst nicht befähigt sind ein 
kleineres Hardware Upgrade vorzunehmen (Gehäuse wechseln, Lüfter einbauen) wurde mir erst durchs genauere 
mitlesen klar.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Glaub mir das wird im Leben nix mehr mit selber machen, das ist durch.
> Da wird selbst das Rad zur Reparatur gebracht wenns mal nen Platten hat.
> 
> Das muss er sich jetzt grundlegend beibringen sonst wird das nie etwas werden und er versteht schon jetzt
> ...


Liest du auch was andere schreiben?

Wenn du nichts sinnvolles mehr zum Thema beizutragen hast halte dich bitte aus diesen Thread raus, ok?
Langsam gehst du mir auf den Senkel.


----------



## RtZk (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Glaub mir das wird im Leben nix mehr mit selber machen, das ist durch.
> Da wird selbst das Rad zur Reparatur gebracht wenns mal nen Platten hat.
> 
> Das muss er sich jetzt grundlegend beibringen sonst wird das nie etwas werden und er versteht schon jetzt
> ...



Früher war halt alles besser, was?
Vielleicht solltest du mal einen Blick in die Forenregeln werfen.


----------



## nobody45 (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*

Klar les ich,

bau den zusätzlichen 140mm PWM Lüfter oben ein,  fertig. 

Dann passt wieder alles, das Foren Mitglied Flautze hat das gleiche Gehäuse wo der Lüfter oben schon eingebaut ist als Profilbild, hab ich heute ganz genau gesehen, die Luftleitbleche sind auch eine sehr gute Idee nur sehen die hinter Glas (sichtbar) nicht so gut aus, Der 140mm Lüfter oben macht das Match.


----------



## RyzA (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: Temperatur und Lautstärkenprobleme mit Define C -kann man noch was am Kühlkonzept verbessern?*



nobody45 schrieb:


> Klar les ich,
> 
> bau den zusätzlichen 140mm PWM Lüfter oben ein,  fertig.


Anscheinend nicht richtig. Denn ich habe in diesen Thread bestimmt schon 3-4 mal geschrieben das ich das machen werde. Und nicht nur das... ich werde auch den hinteren Standard-Gehäuselüfter gegen einen besseren ersetzen. Ich hoffe das es jetzt endlich angekommen ist!


----------

